# Some spots in Michigan



## A zed (Sep 3, 2020)

Started traveling south from Grand Rapids Michigan after a little break we took there. Here's a couple places we've found to sleep on the way.

Kalamazoo, off 131 Oshtemo Park.
Public restrooms and decently wooded, it being behind the fore dept and police station spooked us a little but it's easy enough to walk in after dark. Decent sized you can probably tuck yourself away somewhere nice if you take your time looking for a spot but we got there late and just slept in our sleeping bags a little off the trail. Left around 800 when early joggers and employees were just arriving. We had gotten off 131 going south from Grand Rapids, but then walked a couple miles to take 94 west.

Hartford Michigan, walk down 62nd Avenue.
If you keep your eyes peeled you'll see a way into the woods though maybe ok only use this if your desperate as I'm unsure if anyone comes back there or not. We found it on a rainy evening and weren't bothered by anyone though, followed a semi visible path to a thicker part of the woods a bit farther from the road with a good spot to set up our tent.

Stevensville, Grand Mere State park.
Follow Grand Mere road down towards the park away from the highway. Theres a way into the woods on the left, follow the short path straight, theres a clearing the perfect size for a tent (and perfectly concealed) that opens up into tall grass. I think there might be hunting ground and or a outdoor range nearby as I think I woke up to a few gunshots in the distance but besides that it's a really nice spot and felt like we were well hidden and not gonna be bothered.


----------

